# صناعة الخميرة



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (9 فبراير 2011)

صناعة الخميرة 

بدأت صناعة الخميرة بشكل مستقل منذ منتصف القرن التاسع عشر، حيث أنشئت المصانع لإنتاج الخميرة بالشكل المضغوط ، أو على شكل بودرة . سنقوم الآن بالتعريف بطريقة صنع خميرة الخبز من المولاس الذي يعتبر ناتجاً ثانوياً في صناعة السكر يحتوي المولاس على حوالي 50% من وزنه سكراً قابلاً للتخمر، بالإضافة إلى احتوائه على أملاح البوتاسيوم والفوسفات والحموض الامينية اللازمة لنمو الخمائر وتكاثرها . 

كانت تتم صناعة الخميرة قديماً في أوعية خشبية ، أما اليوم فتستخدم أوعية تخمر معدنية مغلقة تصنع أوعية التخمر الصغيرة (بضع مئات الليترات)من النحاس ، أما الأوعية الكبيرة (آلاف الليترات)تصنع من الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ . في البداية نحضر المحلول الأولي في وعاء التخمر( الشكل أدناه) نأخذ محلول المولاس المنظف (a) ذا التركز 20-30% ونمده بالماء (b) حتى يصبح تركز السكر 1-2% ، ونضيف الأملاح المعدنية (بالدرجة الأولى سلفات الأمونيوم والسوبر فوسفات) والمواد المانعة للرغوة مثل (الزيوت النباتية) ونعدل درجة حموضة المحلول حتى تصبح قيمة PH 4,5- 5 وهي الدرجة المثلى لتكاثر الخميرة . نضيف إلى محلول المولاس السابق والموجود في وعاء التخمر(( خميرة التطعيم)) وتكون كميتها مساوية إلى 20%من وزن المولاس 

- خميرة التطعيم هذه تجهز في المخبر ، انطلاقاً من سلالة خميرة جيدة. بعد ذلك يبدأ ضخ الهواء من الأنبوب المثقب(D) وتستمر عملية ضخ هذه طيلة فترة التخمر بالإضافة إلى تأمين الأوكسجين اللازم، تعمل فقاعات الهواء على تحريك المحلول باستمرار ، ويخرج الهواء عن طريق الفتحة (E) بما أن عملية التخمر عملية ناشرة للحرارة لذلك يجب اللجوء إلى تبريد المحلول للمحافظة على درجة الحرارة المناسبة لتكاثر الخميرة وهي

25ە-30ەم يمكن أن تتم عملية التبريد برش الماء على الجدار الخارجي للوعاء( إذا كان الوعاء صغيراً) أو باستخدام أنابيب التبريد الداخلية . نحافظ على تركيز ثابت للسكر( 1-2%) أثناء عملية التخمر ، وذلك بإضافة محلول المولاس تركيز 20-30% والأملاح المعدنية .

تستمر عملية التخمر حسب الطريقة السابقة حتى يصبح تركيز الخميرة في المحلول 4-6% ويلزم لذلك 10-12 ساعة ، عندئذ نوقف إضافة محلول المولاس ونستمر بضخ الهواء ساعة إضافية . 

الهدف من هذه العملية الأخيرة إكساب الخميرة طعماً جيداً 

بعد ذلك يفرغ المحلول من الوعاء عن طريق الأنبوب (f) وتفصل الخميرة و تصفى باستخدام ضواغط التصفية ، فنحصل على الخميرة الخام بهذه الطريقة ، من (100)كغ مولاس يمكن الحصول على 80-90كغ خميرة مضغوطة .

تحتوي الخميرة المضغوطة على 25-30% من وزنها مادة جافة ويمكن تخزينها لمدة أسبوع كامل لدرجة الحرارة العادية ، أما الخميرة المجففة التي لا تتجاوز نسبة الماء فيها 6- 8 % فيمكن تخزينها لمدة أطول .​


----------



## COCl2 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي 
أعتقد هي ممكن تكون صناعة صغيرة و لن تحتاج كلفة عالية و كل ما احتاجه هنا سكر , كبريتات أمونيوم (نشادر + حمض كبريتيك) و فوسفات كوسط غذائي للبكتيريا 
المشكلة خميرة التطعيم
دائما في مشاكل ما في مجال يكون كل شي بسيط


----------



## Ing.jouni alaa (19 يونيو 2011)

الاستاذ الكريم
هل يمكنك ارشادنا الى طريقه تصنيع خميره التطعيم
لكم الشكر


----------

